# VanAqua



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

So, went to the Aquarium yesturday... took a lot of pics  Here's a little something for everyone. Sorry if the quality isn't great, I just have a fuji finepix


----------



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

NICE! the big Gator was out!..awesome pictures !


----------



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

This guy was bigger than my head!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

oh man! the true cross river puffer!!!! thats a good photo also!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice pictures , thanks for sharing! I cant even remember the last time i was at the Vancouver Aquarium.I gotta check it out soon.


----------



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

ben_mbu said:


> oh man! the true cross river puffer!!!! thats a good photo also!


Yeah that guy was CRAZY BIG. I felt bad for him though, cuz the substrate wasn't near deep enough to bury in. I think he wanted to when all the school tours came around


----------

